# What age do horses stop growing??



## noodle_ (16 April 2011)

Does it depend on breed??

My mare is 4 (rising 5)... warmblood x cob and it was commented how bum high she is... shes 15.1 now - will she grow another inch/two?  

FWIW - i dont care how big/small she is lol - just curious


----------



## Montyforever (16 April 2011)

Im not sure if it is different for different breeds but i got my mare over a year ago when she was 5 and she was 11.3hh and shes now 6 and 12.1hh. Ive heard they stop growing around 6/7


----------



## Dizzle (16 April 2011)

My TB grew half an inch between the ages of six and seven


----------



## Sanolly (17 April 2011)

Depends on the breed. My TB is nearly fully grown  at 5 but my cob was still growing at 8!


----------



## competitiondiva (17 April 2011)

The growth plates don't fully close until a horse is 8, hence you cannot get a life height certificate until that age.  Some breeds will mature earlier than others, the tb will usuallly have it's growth finished at around 4, whereas a warmblood could keep going until it's 8, although after 5-6 it's usually just filling out to do, but there are exceptions!


----------



## micramadam (17 April 2011)

competitiondiva said:



			The growth plates don't fully close until a horse is 8, hence you cannot get a life height certificate until that age.  Some breeds will mature earlier than others, the tb will usuallly have it's growth finished at around 4, whereas a warmblood could keep going until it's 8, although after 5-6 it's usually just filling out to do, but there are exceptions!
		
Click to expand...

OMG thought our DWB  would be full grown at 7. As he's already at 15hh at 1 year he's gonna be big.


----------



## soulfull (17 April 2011)

My WB has grown another inch in the last year  he is 7  and had a really good start in life 

WC I had grew 3 inches between 6 and 7  but he had a poor start


----------



## TBB (17 April 2011)

I think it depends on individuals and their parents' families. I have had a TB that was 16.2 as a two year old and we were terrified he'd be too big but he didn't grow any more and his brother was only 15.3 at the same age and never made 16 hands. On the other hand I had a 3yo, not related to the above, who was only 15.3 but grew to finish at just 16.2! I dont bother measuring them any more as it wont make any difference and if you are selling one and you say its 16hh the buyer will say its bigger and they want something smaller or vice versa!


----------



## burtie (17 April 2011)

My warmblood grew about 2 inches between 5 and 7 and he had a good start.


----------



## amandap (17 April 2011)

http://www.equinestudies.org/ranger_2008/ranger_piece_2008_pdf1.pdf


----------



## Kao (17 April 2011)

Completely, they stop at 8. As said above the plates close no sooner than 8.
People tend to think it's just height, but "growing" is both ways. If you have a 14hh yearling it wont technically mean that by 8 it'll be 18hh. There's a lot of filling out to do i.e muscle development.

I don't like to see a horse in extreme work until it's at least 7, but that's just me


----------



## monkeybum13 (17 April 2011)

Every horse is different.

My mare grew a huge amount between the end of her 4th year and now the start of her 6th year. She's finally stopped growing up and is now growing "out", building up muscle and a nice top line.

I am taking things very steady with her as she's still growing


----------



## noodle_ (17 April 2011)

Thanks all - intresting replies!

Someone suggested she will make between 15.3-16hh

i think shes 15.1/15.2 now at rising 5


----------



## Tinseltoes (17 April 2011)

My cob was 14.1 at 3.He was at  14.3hh last measurement,hes now 9.Im not sure if hes done growing.


----------



## Tnavas (17 April 2011)

The last growth plates to close are the hocks and the spine between 5 & 6 and the horse considered to be fully matured at 7yrs. Sometimes muscle build affects how a horse looks. Poorly developed muscle will make a horse look less mature.

Growth in height depends very much on genetics - I have a 16.2 who's sire was 14.3hh. He's only grown an inch between 3 & 4.

My filly is 16.2 at 2½ yrs - out of the same mare as the 4yr old. 

The 4½yr old has just gone away to be broken - I believe the extra year waiting will ensure that he is still going strong as a teenager.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (17 April 2011)

I have a filly who will be four in June.  She is 3/4 Section D, and is immensely broad in her chest and across her back - she looks very stocky.  Now, I know that generally horses grow upwards like weeds, and the filling out comes later, so any opinions as to whether she will grow any more in height?  Her wither is higher than her bum, hopefully she'dd stay that way!


----------



## micramadam (17 April 2011)

amandap said:



http://www.equinestudies.org/ranger_2008/ranger_piece_2008_pdf1.pdf

Click to expand...

A really interesting read and I'm please to say reaffirmed that what we intend to do with our youngster seems to be the right way to go. Intoducing saddle at end of his 3rd year  but not actually being sat on till turned 4 and then brought on very slowly after that. 
Would ideally like him to stop gaining height at 2 (16.2 / 17hh is ideal!) and start to broaden but we'll see what happens. Either way we'll accept what we get. Will continue his education from the ground as that I'm sure will improves his manners no problem and make it easier for us if he does turn out to be huge.


----------

